# Dear God, Milo is Missing



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I need your prayers. The boys woke me in the middle of the night to go out and pee. I fell asleep for awhile and when I woke I went to let them back in. Bailey was at the door, talking to me and agitated and Milo was nowhere to be seen. I searched all over for him and noticed a gopher sized hole under the fence to my neighbor's yard. I went in there and searched as well. When I realized he was gone I walked around a number of streets calling his name and . . . nothing. Then I came back and drove around the whole neighborhood over and over again in search of him. He's nowhere to be seen. 

Please pray for his safe return. I'm off to the local shelter, even though they're closed today to see if they possibly have him and I'm going to go to the Havanese Rescue site and FindToto. I don't have to tell you I'm frantic.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG, Geri! :hug: You must be beside yourself. Sending warm, positive thoughts your way that Milo makes a quick, safe return.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I pray you find the little guy quickly. He couldnt have gone far. One of your neighbors may have taken him in. I hope all is well.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh Geri, my prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

You're number one on my prayer list today. My prayers to St. Anthony will be for a quick happy return home for Milo.
My guess is that a neighbor took him inside for safety.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Geri,
You and Milo are in my thoughts and prayers.
Hope you find him quickly.
We are all frantic along with you.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

My heart and thoughts are with you, Milo get home safely!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh no.... sending you all my positive thoughts for his return!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh this is terrible. I am so sorry. I hope you find Milo quickly!!!!!:hug:
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Praying, praying, praying he's back home soon! :hug:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Wish we were closer to help you search! Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Does he have his tags on? Sounds like Long Island Havanese are escape artists. That's two in two days. Praying for his safe return.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh no! My thoughts and prayers are with you both today. I hope Milo is home SOON!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness Geri, how awful. You and your boy are in my prayers for a quick and safe return!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, Oh dear. I am sending positive thoughts your way. Milo Please head home! I will be checking back.


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

I was hoping to find a message at the end of the threads that he was found. Hope he hurrys home xxx


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, my prayers are with you and Milo. He sure knows how to always find a way out. Here's hoping it's just another one of his 'adventures'. Sending many hugs your way.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Geri, I am so sorry! Praying for him to be found today safely.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

wishing for the best.

joe


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I found him, thanks to Susan. He was at the local shelter that Molly was taken to. The scary part . . . he was found on *THE PARKWAY!!!* Thank God he did this in the wee hours of the morning on a Sunday morning. They wouldn't release him to me today because they're not technically open today. I have to go back tomorrow after 11. At first they wouldn't let me see him, saying they couldn't let anyone in the building on Sunday but I begged them. I needed to know it was him and that he was okay. Poor baby is terrified. He's in a cage. He can't stand to be confined. He must be claustrophobic because any time I tried to put him in the crate for a little while he went wild trying to dig out.

I'm so drained, feeling like a truck ran over me, but thank God my baby is safe. I'm going to call my handyman in to put chicken wire all around the perimeter of the fence -- ASAP!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh Gerri, saying prayers for Milo to come home soon and safe and for you this must be just horrible for you. Hopefully Milo is not far from home....when Casper escaped about that age he was really not far from our home when I found him.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Geri, what a HUGE relief even for us that don't know Milo personally! I'm so thankful to read he was found safe so soon. It's awful imagining him being shut into the shelter when he could be home with you, but that's far better than thinking of him out lost and lonely.

Is "The Parkway" far from you? I assume it is a big, busy road, maybe a highway?!

How odd that he's in the same place Molly was taken--at least they should know what a Havanese is, now!

Sending you a BIG hug! So glad he's found!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh Gerri, i am so glad he is ok! Maybe Milo will be like Casper when he gets home....Casper never goes far from me now.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

big sigh of relief..


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

HALLELUJAH!!!! MILO IS FOUND! :clap2::bounce::cheer2::thumb::dance::rockon:::biggrin1::whoo::amen:

Huge hugs for you, Geri. I can only imagine how you're feeling :hug:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my heavens...that is so awful that they won't let you bring him home today. I mean, someone has to be there to feed, check in animals brought in, etc...why on earth can't they let you take him home where he belongs?????

I'm so thankful he is safe, but I know how hard it must be to not be able to hold him like you want.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Prayers are answered. Thank goodness your local shelter is available on weekends and Milo is OK. Even if he is scared, he is safe. I have not been able to get anything done this morning for checking this thread.

I almost posted about last weekend when we had a situation with two huge black dogs on our property (not aggressive, just here) and I could not reach animal control. The sheriff’s office said they were not available after noon on Saturday. In all the times I've been there I did not know this. I’m wondering what would happen here on a weekend, and most people would be going to work on Monday.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Goodness!! I'm soo glad he's ok.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

WAHOOOO! Besides putting in a chicken fence, you should lock your dogs in the house with you and get some SLEEP!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank God he's OK.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I was hoping I would read where he was found-and Thank God he was. Give him a huge hug when he gets home-then a bath and tons of treats.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> WAHOOOO! Besides putting in a chicken fence, you should lock your dogs in the house with you and get some SLEEP!


Thanks for the laugh. I needed that. I hate when they wake me in the middle of the night to go out and they do it often enough that I feel like I have a baby in the house. My son's advice when I gave him the good news that Milo was found -- keep standing when you let them out, that way hopefully you won't fall asleep. It's tough to stay awake when you've only had two or three hours sleep.

I'm calling my handyman today to arrange for the chicken wire trim. That should be fun. I have 277' of fencing to cover.

I'm really hoping Milo got scared enough to not try that again and that he sticks close to home like Casper does. I should have named Milo Hobo.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Be still my heart! Geri, I can only imagine the terror you have been through. If we have to take the dogs out in the middle of the night we stay with them because I am paranoid, lol.
Thank God for a happy ending. You will be so happy tomorrow at 11:00 AM!!!!
Carole


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh Geri! I'm so glad I read about Milo being lost and found at the same time. Thank God he wasn't hurt. Double chicken wire for the fence! :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am so glad I checked between errands today! What terrific news! I am so glad they bent the rules and let you see him. I wish he were home with you. but at least Milo is safe!!! 

HUGE HUGS!!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news! I know that was terrifying. I hate it that you can't get Milo today but as long he is safe & sound that is the important thing. I agree with Maryam - get some sleep!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I had to skip to the end, to see if you found your baby! 
So glad he's safe!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear that Milo was back before I even knew he was gone! I actually feel a lot worse for you than for him!<g>

I guess this is yet another reason that I like our litter box... Kodi doesn't need to go out during the night. If he needs to pee, he just uses his box.<g>


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh Geri..I can't imagine how terrified you must have been :hug:
I'm thankful to hear that Milo is safe and can't wait to get the news that he's home with his family


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Just checked in and Voila, Milo's found and he's safe.
Thank God!

I am so relieved for you Geri, and also Milo.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Geri, your first post made my heart ache. I'm glad I'm just checking the forum and know that Milo is safe. I know you want him home with you so badly, but maybe a little time in jail will teach him to stick close to home. Try to rest knowing he is safe. I know both of you will be thrilled when morning comes.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh Geri, I'm so sorry and so relieved. I think that's my biggest fear. Give Hobo Milo a big hug for all of us.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm relieved to hear he's safe! Is the "Parkway" like a freeway? YIKES! Even though he's in jail for a day, you are lucky to have found him and can rest assured he is somewhere safe. Phew! Geri, Was Milo ever neutered? I can't remember, but it comes to mind as a big reason dogs wander.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm so happy that I checked back to see if Milo was found. Great news! I'm a little annoyed that they wouldn't let you take him home. I guess Milo learned his lesson. There's no place like home.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So glad to hear that Milo is safe. I bet you can't wait to get him home in your arms.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so glad that Milo is safe. Yay!!!!!!!
Gina


----------



## LaV (Jan 9, 2009)

Geri,
I just read your post. Of course, this is your worst nightmare....fortunately, you have Milo back. I am sorry you and Milo went through this traumatic roller-coaster.
Have a better week.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I just logged on and was so scared to read the title of your thread. It's a great relief to know that he is safe and will be back with you tomorrow. I can imagine how terrifying it must have been for you. I hope the chicken wire keeps Milo home. 

Perhaps, you could try training them for pads or litter box for the nights or when they can't be let out. Since I don't have a doggie door at our current residence, Benji and Lizzie have learnt to use the pads in the basement anytime they can't go out. It took about 2 weeks to train them. It was like puppy potty training time, lots of treats, and praise, and playtime


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

whew. Hope he is not too traumatized before he is back in your arms. Maybe just enough to know not to leave the yard.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank God you found him Geri! I was sick when I read your post, but am so glad he is safe now. I'm sure he will be happy to come home tomorrow. I feel like he's one of my own, because I've seen him grow up into an adult hav from a little peanut!
You might think twice about the chicken wire. The pups could get their paws or tags caught in it. I have wire on my post and rail fence and they used wire that has rectangular spacing. The spacing is large enough for the pups to rest their paws on it without getting caught. I also got the boomerang dog tags that don't hang. 
Give Milo some love from us!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank God he's back. Here is an article about Canine Escape Artists. http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/our_pets_for_life_program/dog_behavior_tip_sheets/escaping.html


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, Geri. I know the feeling. I was crying for you when I started reading this, because the first thing I thought about was the parkway. Thank goodness he is safe. I guess "Houdini" was a good name for him.

About a year ago, my two decided to take a short tour of the neighborhood. I was frantic. I could see them, but because they are small, they would find the best places to hide and then run when I got close.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Congratulations on finding Milo. It could have been sooooo... much worse. A little jail time won't hurt him. Love and hugs to you both, Lucile


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Praying for Milo's quick and safe return. How scary!!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

How scary for you, and I bet him too. I'm glad he's safe now!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Geri and family :grouphug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad he is back already and I would do whatever you have to with the fence. I have had to do this wherever I have lived with Isabelle. Didn't he have a recent escape as well?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I've had one hell of a day but I'm sure it was nothing compared to Milo's I'm so grateful for so many things. One, that it was in the wee hours of a Sunday morning when traffic is at its absolute lowest, two, that someone was kind enough to go out of their way to get him and bring him in, and three, that he had special angels watching over him when I couldn't. 

Now I'm afraid to get the chicken wire if I have to worry about getting their paws caught. What are the other options??? In answer to the question is he neutered. No. He was scheduled to go in twice and each time something significant prevented it. At the time I thought it was the male gods who wanted to preserve his manhood. Then, unfortunately I got sick and by the time I got back to work the bottom dropped out of the real estate market and there simply was no money . . . for anything. Fortunately things appear to be back on track and I just got a check. I should get my check from the office on Friday, then I can schedule him for early next week. My dear little boy has had his last hurrah. My heart can't take it.

I'm so grateful that Bailey is a mama's boy and doesn't like to be too far away from my sight, or my feet when I'm on the computer.

BTW, I've always been afraid to have his collar and tags on in the yard in case it got caught on anything and strangled him. What do you all do?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Thank God he's back. Here is an article about Canine Escape Artists. http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/our_pets_for_life_program/dog_behavior_tip_sheets/escaping.html


Thanks Dave. I'm saving that.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes Geri , having him neutered will go a long way to curtailing his escape episodes. As far as the fence ,you can get finer holed chicken wire. So glad for you and him. Keep us posted when you get more details.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Holy Cow!*

Thank goodness he is home, three escapes this week...and two were found. One was lost forever...

And these guys are fast. Mine are "boundary" trained...but I don't know what would happen if they saw a dog...I can only keep working on them. These guys are too smart.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think getting him neutered is a good idea and doing something to block the bottom of the fence too. If Bailey isn't neutered yet, you might want to get them both done. Intact males will wander in search of love.

Geri, I don't use collars on my guys when we're at home, but they are microchipped and it's registered at the vets and the pound so hopefully someone would check them if they were to ever get loose. 
Some people use this type of tag. http://www.boomerangtags.com/page.php?c=collartags&k=h They don't hang and don't get caught.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That is what I have for Tucker and really like it.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm soooo glad this thread had a happy ending by the time I found it!

Thank you Havanese Angels for bringing Milo home! :angel:

Beverly


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Geri, I am so thankful that dear Milo is home!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, I saw the title and freaked!!!!! First thing I did was check the last page. Thank God !!!!! :Cry: Oh Geri, I can't even imagine........ ((((hugs))))


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS, GERI. . . .I AM SO GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOU FOUND MILO SAFE AND SOUND AT THE SHELTER. MY HEART HAS BEEN IN MY THROAT. This has been a difficult day on the forum. . .hugs, amy


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just want you all to know how much you mean to me and how much you are all a part of my life and the lives of my guys. As horrible as things can get sometimes, having people and prayers you can count on makes all the difference in the world. I'm grateful for you all.

I still have a few hours to go before I can get Milo out of his prison cell. I truly hope this terrifying experience has some positive lasting effect on him. I'll post later in the day.


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ugh, I don't even have a furbaby yet and this makes me nauseous. Thank God that sweet Milo is safe and sound, and I hope that his time in jail hasn't traumatized him too much - just enough to never EVER do that again. Is it cruel to cement their paws into the ground? Might save us all from a heart attack or two...  Seriously, there should be some kind of an "Amber Alert" for pups.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Give Milo a big ole hug when you get him today! I bet you both had a rough night.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hugs to you, Milo and Bailey Hope today is one you can relax and enjoy time with each other


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> BTW, I've always been afraid to have his collar and tags on in the yard in case it got caught on anything and strangled him. What do you all do?


We don't have a fenced yard, so Kodi doesn't go out without one of us with him. (we live on a farm, and a LONG way back from the street) Because he never goes out alone, we don't have to worry about him getting caught up in anything without us knowing, and he can wear his collar and tags whenever he's out.

And as far as night time potty breaks, as I mentioned, he uses his litter box at night so there's no need to go outside.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

good buddy said:


> Some people use this type of tag. http://www.boomerangtags.com/page.php?c=collartags&k=h They don't hang and don't get caught.


Those are really cool! And they aren't even expensive!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Geri~
SO glad you found him...safe! You'll have to post pics of him after you get him home...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thinking of you and I know you will be thrilled to get your handsome boy home. I hope he learned a good lesson. Give him some belly rubs from me!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking to see if Milo is home. I was never worried about my girls running off at night, because they always stay in the lighted areas, now I am paranoid when we go out before bed.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

We never let the little guys go out alone at night. My husband (the designated going out at night person!) always puts on their harnesses and leashes. We have too many raccoons and skunks wandering around at night!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Forgot to say, Geri, that I am so happy Milo is safe - my heart just about stopped when I opened this thread this morning. I think losing your dog must be one of the worst nightmares. I had to skip to the end to see if he was safe before I could read the rest! I'm so happy for you that all's well that ends well!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank God, he is alive and well and found. YOu are extremely lucky. But two HAvs were lost on Long Island. I am not going to travel with Babaloo beyong the Queens Nassau border.

Vicki


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I think getting him neutered is a good idea and doing something to block the bottom of the fence too. If Bailey isn't neutered yet, you might want to get them both done. Intact males will wander in search of love.
> 
> Geri, I don't use collars on my guys when we're at home, but they are microchipped and it's registered at the vets and the pound so hopefully someone would check them if they were to ever get loose.
> Some people use this type of tag. *http://www.boomerangtags.com/page.php?c=collartags&k=h They don't hang and don't get caught.*


I love those tags!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I just came across this thread and almost had heart failure just thinking about Milo......(you know I have a crush on that boy of yours Geri).

I'm thrilled to read he is safe and you found him.:clap2:

I too think that neutering him will help alot Geri.

I do have some advice on your fencing that you may want to check into. I didn't read the link that Dave posted,so maybe this is in there-so sorry if this is a repeat...the wire you are looking for is called "hardware cloth". I'm not sure why they call it that,as it isn't cloth,but is wire and it has a bunch of small squares very close together. It is purchased in a roll like chicken wire,but would be much safer then actual chicken wire as it would be virtually impossible to get a paw or tag in a hole of the wire. If you have your handyman install it Geri,make sure he goes a ways down in grade or Milo can still dig under and escape.

Sending you a hug-----:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I am so glad I read the end of this thread first! I am so happy that Milo is safe and sound. I know how frightened you must have been Geri. Years ago, my sweet Casie escaped from my parent's house and we eventually found her at animal control. I was so thankful she was safe.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Geri~ The wire (hardware cloth) Julie mentioned is what my DH used to block off an area of wrought iron fencing in our yard that Tori is small enough to get through. It works very well and since he painted it black to match the fence, you can hardly even tell it's there. 

Funny story: Tori chased a lizard through the mesh and it got totally stuck in one of the holes (obviously the back end was larger than the front end) Anyway, she would NOT leave it alone and I wasn't even sure if we left it alone it would be smart enough to try to back out of the hole to save itself. So, to get Tori's extremely focused attention away from it, DH ended up having to "rescue" the lizard by cutting, then bending back, one of the wires to release it. The things we do for these dogs! ound:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri,
I had to check in this morning to see how you are doing? Hope it is all going well...please give Milo a big hug from me when you see him.Sending lots of :hug::hug::hug: to you. 
In my thoughts and prayers today:angel:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo's going to be the death of me. I picked him up after bailing him out. He was covered in poop, stinky, soft and mushy poop. The ride home was stressful for him and deadly for me. All the way here I kept telling him how much I love him and how happy I was that he was safe.

When I took him out of the car in the driveway he pulled me up the stairs to the house. I didn't notice how bad his hind end was till he rested on my foot for a minute and left a calling card on my foot and shoe. I wanted to give him a chance to do his business before bringing him in for his bath. Bailey and Cagney went out with him and I followed close behind. He made a bee line for the hole under the fence and disappeared in a split second. Stunned that his incarceration did absolutely nothing to dampen his urge to run, I raced into the neighbor's yard to retrieve him.

I can't help feeling that he just doesn't want to be here. I don't want to cost him his life. I'm really depressed about this.

BTW, this is a photo of him right after his *long* bath. He wouldn't let me finish drying him. This is *after* I worked long and hard to get the gunk off his face.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, Geri, I'm sure it's not a personal thing with Milo. Maybe there's a female in heat somewhere around, and he's obsessed with her?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Geri - safety first. You need to have Milo on a leash even when he is in the yard. Maybe you need to walk him on the street to go potty and not go in the yard. Does he potty on command?

I don't think you can subscribe motivations to Milo. His crawling under the fence is probably more to get *to* something rather than get *away from* you and your yard. He finds something very attractive out there. So, you are going to have to change the environment. And I don't think chicken wire will help - if he wants to dig under it, he probably can. I don't know enough about electronic fences, but that may be a solution.

I can tell you are stressed out by this, and I really feel your pain. The best we can do is try to keep it all in dog perspective and get down to the basics. I would never have Lola outside without a leash - she is too attracted to everything. But I live in the city and don't have a yard.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm just checking the forum now. I'm so glad to here Milo's safe. Wonderful news! Cover that hole quick. I'm sure his trying to get out doesn't have anything to do with you. He probably smells something that he jus thas to get.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Gerri at least he was showing you where to fix the fence first!
((((((((((((((((Hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm glad Milo is home safe and sound!
I think your best defense is getting him neutered. 
I would guess he's trying to get to a dog in heat. 
It's just in his nature....nothing against you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG! I just got the whole story from the woman who found him. I had asked the shelter to please give my number to the woman who found him so I could give her something. When she told me the story the hair on my arms stood up on end. She was driving west on the Southern State Parkway at about 8 a.m., when she saw Milo meandering down the highway on the eastbound side. She said she was so tired that it took a minute or two to process what was happening. She turned around to get on the highway going east and by the time she reached the spot where Milo was, *he had crossed six lanes of traffic* and was on the other side. By the time she reached him a man had stopped also and had picked Milo up. She called to him and he happily went to her. She told me how sweet he is. I told her he loves everyone and I thought, but me.

Now how bizarre is this. She's a vet tech with an animal hospital in the next town to me. I asked about her place and she said it was (in her words) awesome. Since I've been looking for a new place anyway, I think I'll go there and give her vet a try. How lucky that a vet tech found him. That boy had God and all his angels working overtime yesterday.

I've been calling North Shore Animal League to schedule the surgeries for both boys (either singly or together - not sure what would be better). I've called four times so far and they have a message during which you're put on hold interminably, after which they come on to say they're too busy and will have to call you back. I've yet been able to leave my name and number. I'm going to try again now.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Both boys are scheduled for their pre surgical medical evaluations and blood work next Monday at 12:30. I pray this works for Milo. Otherwise we're both going to get old fast.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri,
Don't feel Milo doesn't love you, unneutered dogs just do this sometimes....I had one once...cried my eyes out looking for him, and found him with his girlfriend not far from home. Boy did he get neutered the next week and he never left home again, had him for 13 more years safe and sound with me.

I am so glad Milo is home...boy the:angel::angel: must have been keeping an eye on him for you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, I'd have freaked out seeing my dog go right back to the hole and disappear yet again! What a brat! He loves getting "out there", Geri, and it has nothing to do with his feelings about you. Dogs are dogs and as Anne mentioned (she, who writes using Lola's "voice" all the time to make us crack up!! LOL) it's important to remember that. He is running TO something. Milo isn't going to change much, even once neutered I don't think, but it will at least save him from impregnating any loose dog should he escape again.

I agree that you are going to have to back up a few steps and only take him out on a leash for a while. I wouldn't trust him for a second! lol

How lucky that he was saved by a vet tech!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I bet there's a female in heat he's trying to get to. They say the boys can smell 'em from miles away. I don't think for a minute he's trying to get away from you, at all, Geri. 

I agree w/the others, you can't trust him for one minute. He's got a one track mind right now and nothing else matters. He needs to be indoors or on a leash until after his neuter. Even then, he may need to be re-trained out of this behavior.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, I know that you are a firm believer in fate and things that are just bigger than all of us. I think this incident was divine intervention-- meant to hook you up with a new Vet and to get Milo and Bailey fixed! I agree with everyone that Milo is not running from you but towards something (or some little bitch.) I am glad he is back safe and sound,


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I couldn't even read the thread. Had to jump to the end and know that he was safe and sound.

I can't believe he crossed all that traffic!!!

Annie


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

So glad Milo is home safely! I love the boomerang tags. Always on, and quiet ~ no jingling.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Both boys are scheduled for their pre surgical medical evaluations and blood work next Monday at 12:30. I pray this works for Milo. Otherwise we're both going to get old fast.


:clap2: If it were me, I would opt to do them both together. That way one isn't jumping all over the other wanting to play. They can both recover together and maybe mom can have a small break to gather her energy! Since Milo is used to getting out under the fence, don't count on the surgery alone to completely stop him, but shortly after the surgery those hormone levels should drop and he won't be quite so interested in all those females in heat! Hopefully, he didn't get to one when he was out already!

I'm sure he's not running away from you. Any adult male will choose a hottie female over his mama any day of the week!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

good buddy said:


> :clap2: If it were me, I would opt to do them both together. That way one isn't jumping all over the other wanting to play. They can both recover together and maybe mom can have a small break to gather her energy! Since Milo is used to getting out under the fence, don't count on the surgery alone to completely stop him, but shortly after the surgery those hormone levels should drop and he won't be quite so interested in all those females in heat! Hopefully, he didn't get to one when he was out already!
> 
> *I'm sure he's not running away from you. Any adult male will choose a hottie female over his mama any day of the week! *


Emphasis mine. Just like my son! ound:

Well, Milo and the troops had to get used to me accompanying them all on their backyard outings all day. Tonight I think I scared Milo when he saw my shadow on the fence as we walked toward it. He started barking at my alter ego. So far he's not fighting me on going out with him. I suspect, however, that neither one of us will like it much at 3 a.m.

He's so soft from his bath. At least that part was a positive. Now if I can only get that gunk off his face.

The more I think about his travels, the more I realize how miraculous it is that he wasn't hurt - or worse. It's too frightening to contemplate.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Geri, what a saga!!! That Milo is alive is miraculous. Of course, he is running away because he's not neutered, don't take it personally. I'm so glad you're going to get those boys snipped and GET SOME PEACE OF MIND! Now go pour yourself a drink, honey!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

As already stated by others, Milo isn't running _away from_ you, but _towards something_! It isn't you. There must be a female in heat out there, or some adventure his male hormones are urging him towards. I really feel like you will see a difference in him after his neutering. It may take a while for old habits to fade away, though, so I also think a leash is part of his needs at this time.

I wonder what the "gunk" is on his face? But, the rest of him looks gorgeous and huggable! What a handsome boy!

Hugs!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, the Southern State!!!!!!! He definitely had angels watching over him. He's so cute, gunky face and all.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, Milo is one lucky pooch. I nearly freaked when I saw this thread and like so many others, I had to come right to the end to make sure Milo was okay. Hopefully, neutering will do the trick.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I'm so glad that Milo is home safe and sound!

Marie


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

So glad everything worked out and little Milo is home...what a scare!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm still so grateful Milo found his way back to you, Geri. There are a dozen or more things that could have gone wrong, but he made it safe and sound. I think about Cassy who wasn't so lucky.  Definitely amazing! 

I wouldn't count on the surgery correcting his behavior, but it's a great start!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so grateful to have Milo back. There's been a lot of hugging, grooming and fixing of things going on at my house since Monday. I have the most wonderful handyman. He came over within an hour of my call and fixed every area of the fence by digging down into the dirt and placing one by fours under the fence. He fixed a couple of areas that were coming apart and even trimmed a few bushes putting pressure on the fence. I feel safer . . . for the moment.

Milo seems much more mellow in the past few days. His coat is so soft and he still smells good. The gunk on his face is better but still there. He and Bailey are going in for their pre surgical testing next week, so everything has been done from this end. I'm *so* grateful for our incredible (miraculous) good fortune on that day when he chose to wander away. Thinking about the possibilities makes me shiver.

My boy, one day after his incarceration.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geri ,so glad things are looking up. Don't even entertain the idea that his escaping has anything to do with his displeasure with you. The urge to mate is a fixed action pattern that nothing will change. As far as neutering is concerned ,here is a letter I got from Ian Dunbar regarding neutering.
Hi there David

Good to hear from you. Yes, I do get a few email questions from time to time (about 20 a day).

Neutering male dogs DOES change their behavior to some extent. They are likely to roam less (if given free range) and urinate less, yet still urine mark and still use the same urination posture. Thus, scent marking is not resolved, but the frequency (hence volume of urine) is much less.�

However, castration has no effect on dog-human aggression, does not make male dogs less aggressive to other dogs, alter their rank in the hierarchy, or appear to change their personality much. BUT castrated male dogs no longer smell like intact males and so this dramatically changes the behavior of other male dogs.�Castrated male dogs smell more like anestrous females.�Other male dogs react towards castrated males as if they are females �and so, other male dogs harass or threaten them less and hence, the behavior of the castrated male eventually changes (feeling less threatened). Castrated male dogs are involved in fewer fights with other males and their aggressiveness is reduced, not directly by castration, but indirectly by the altered behavior of other males.

BTW: I may be on the Today Show on Friday. Whooo Hoo!

Hope this helps

ultra mega woofs to you
ian
http://dogstardaily.com


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks again Dave. Milo is not aggressive but he certainly has the urge to roam and he does love to mark. I'm hoping both will get better after his neutering.

How exciting for you. I'll DVR the show on Friday.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Thanks again Dave. Milo is not aggressive but he certainly has the urge to roam and he does love to mark. I'm hoping both will get better after his neutering.
> 
> How exciting for you. I'll DVR the show on Friday.


No Geri , that email is old. I thought you would like it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oops, sorry! My bad. I always enjoy your guidance. Thanks again.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I also read the first post, freaked and skipped to the end. Im SO HAPPY Milo is back and OK. That is so scary and Im sure you were frantic. You are so lucky!!!!!! And so is he!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so grateful too. Milo and I have been given the gift of a second chance. We are indeed blessed.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

is milo chipped? take pics to post at vets, groomers, grococery stores, milo will be found, prayers for his safe return.


----------



## Forbulous (Mar 23, 2009)

I msut say that I think it is ****ty that they didn't give him to you right away, becasue they weren't technically open! So what!

To me, if you work in an animal shleter, your number one goal, is the safety and happiness of the animals, so if an owner comes to get her scred little dog, how could you NOT give him back? and request you come back tomorrow to fill out the paperwork?
I think that that is terrible.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was very upset that they wouldn't release him to me because he was in such distress being locked up but the other side of the coin is I was so relieved he was well that I was able to leave there not worrying about his well being. It was harder on both of us but how lucky are we, ultimately. I truly view it all as a miracle. The hardest part was when they told me I couldn't even see him to identify him. I would have been frantic the whole day and night that it might not have been him. Thankfully they finally relented.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

milos has beautiful little angels keeping an eye on him, glad he's home safe and sound.


----------

